# what do you collect? Post up wierdo's



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I oddly have 500+ license plates and countless bottle caps for no reason whatsoever. 

There was a time I collected pennants. I have some very old ones from the 40's, but thats all.

What do you collect? Just curious what odd stuff people gather.:ac550:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I've tried in my life to be a money collector. So far, it just ain't worked out!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Arrowheads.

I also collect passwords to websites, bank accounts, investing accounts, work related sites, etc... seems like I have about 1000 or so.


----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

mstrelectricman said:


> I've tried in my life to be a money collector. So far, it just ain't worked out!


X2 master, i fail miserably every week!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Vintage and antique fishing tackle, mostly lures and reels. I still have my old baseball card collection from when I was a kid back in the 80's.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

memories. they're expensive.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Finger nail clippings, and dead skin.

I do have over 5,000 hot wheels. But I quit collecting those 15+ years ago.
I guess I don't collect anything in particular. But I have a ton of stuff now. I have no idea how, and why I have it?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Looking around I really don't collect them but I have them in every room. Mounts. I have a
red fox's at the taxi right now. I like them because of there memory's associated with each & everyone.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Lighthouses
Old tools
Nature stuff - feathers, nests, cocoons, bones, etc
Old car parts


----------



## TX BOSUN (Nov 9, 2011)

Knives. I have about500


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Orchids... until I ran out of room.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Coffee mugs. State and Federal Parks, tourists locations or any other cool place that sparks my liking. Now days I have to get the wife's OK. We've run out of cabinet space. Lol


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Red reels(Made in Sweden) Have 6. BBQ pits, grills have 10


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Wooden boats...it's an obsession....LOL*

.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> .


Ok, that is just cool.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Dolphin said:


> Ok, that is just cool.


It really is!!! I could live in his man cave... It's awesome!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Reel Girl said:


> It really is!!! I could live in his man cave... It's awesome!


The key is under the flower pot, Kristal.....:rotfl:


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

I keep Snapple facts / Snapple tops. I have a fishbowl on my desk, when I drink a Snapple, I throw the lid in the bowl.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Koozies


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Weapons, ammunition, duck bands, injuries, grey hair.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

22 ammo


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Sand. 

Have collected sand from all over the world. Both what I have acquired and asked friends to get for me.


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

Autographed footballs,baseballs, and basketballs. Have close to 125 signed so far.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Just years...I get a new one every 12 months, well at least so far.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*For Tortuga*

How many times have you watched _Master and Commander_?

I can't count how many times I've watched it. Here is a short clip.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> How many times have you watched _Master and Commander_?
> 
> I can't count how many times I've watched it. Here is a short clip.


HA !!!.. Yep, ya caught me, JB... Born 200 years too late...

"*WOODEN SHIPS AND IRON MEN".*....


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Change, ammo, and years.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Trophy trout and deer heads


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I used to collect college bowl game tickets. The older games was just the stubs. But some of these bowl games went back to the early 1900's. Rose Bowl was unofficially 1902. Had some that went back to 1930's and one in the '20's. Knew I'd never be able to get a whole set so just gave up.
Some interesting history especially those in Louisiana where the back of the ticket showed no blacks allowed in certain areas.
Over the years the tickets went from typical size to the size of place mats.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Newspaper front pages. The oldest I can remember having is Mt. Saint Helen eruption (lived in Oregon at the time). Any major event or event that is important to me.. Rocket championships, Ike, Katrina, WTC, start of Desert Storm, etc.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Guitars, but I'm still under a dozen, so I don't know if that really counts as "collecting" yet.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm in to growing super hots peppers !!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

X-wifes!


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Early American Hand thrown Pottery, Jugs specifically. Salt glazed. Ive got a couple dozen.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Music Keyboards I guess. But really I'm a professional dust collector.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

capt. david said:


> X-wifes!


Clearly the most expensive collection here


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

C & R guns


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Crazy women...


----------



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

Koozies. I get one from most places i go. Its a useful memento! I also collect knives, old coins, and bottle caps (over 70 different ones so far. one from each different beer i drink. i only started about 8 months ago)


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Prison rodeo posters and pennants. .and old rodeo posters bumper stickers etc..
And apparently rods reels and lures..


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Dust


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

spider webs


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Shot glasses. The souvenir type. I have almost all 50 states and probably another 150 from travels abroad. A lot are from my travels but most are from friends etc. when they tell me they're going somewhere. "Hey bring me a shot glass". Now they just don't tell me....sniff..sniff


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*I Am a Collector but What is a Collectible?*

I collect everything! My ex-wife (only one) calls me a hoarder. I collect coins, cars, fishing reels, guns, jewelry, beer stuff (trays, bottle/can openers, beer mugs/glasses/steins), knives, cards, memorabilia and ...... I guess the only good thing that I don't collect are exes, they are way too expensive, they are difficult to store and they don't do well when placed too close together!!!!! Also, I don't like sharing my stuff (first ex=50%; second ex=25%; third ex=12.5%; I think you get the idea; It's the Law of Diminishing Returns!!!).


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I must be a little piece of most here. I've got collections of just about everything mentioned except Tortuga's boats. Bottle caps, koozies, guitars, shot glasses, coffee cups, license plates, fishing lures, Duck calls, single socks, Notre Dame anything, cook books, state maps, even an ex-wife. Ain't no way you're gonna keep that one under glass....

Think my next collection is a back order of hard times.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Dryer Lint!!

Actually I've got a fairly nice collection of antique lures, antique reels (some still in the original boxes), and old fishing rods and memorabilia. Even have an antique (1957)Johnson SeaHorse 10 HP motor (it's for sale if anyone is interested..LOL)


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Die cast metal state trooper squad cars, local police cars that mean something to me, and a few federal agency cars. I will post pics later.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Traffic tickets.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

My thoughts but it's getting harder and harder


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Topwater lures, I promise myself I don't need another one, but I can't help it.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Ty Cobb baseball cards...oh wait, that wasn't me
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...ream-7-rare-ty-cobb-baseball-cards-discovered


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Goags said:


> Ty Cobb baseball cards...oh wait, that wasn't me
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...ream-7-rare-ty-cobb-baseball-cards-discovered


Interesting that now they have discover 7 their value drops. They should have said they only found one and sold it. Next year they find another one.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I used to collect books of matches...hard to find these days. I have one from Gilleys.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I collect knives have over 1000 of them all types.
Also have a few old football cards


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Miss Dixie said:


> I used to collect books of matches...hard to find these days. I have one from Gilleys.


I loved the old match books with the naked broads I would shake and roll the old glass 5 gallon glass water jug at my hippie cousins house he had some good ones lol


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

rental homes it seems to be an ok deal


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

Rods and reels, in the 70's and I just sold a bunch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

CB Radios and ham radios here. I have Cobra radios when they used to be made in Japan. I have other model radios (base and mobile) that aren't made anymore that are quite old and vintage. Tube radios, amps, microphones, etc. I got my ham license back in college for some reason and have always been interested in radios. I have thinned the radio closet out some but I still hold onto the good ole stuff that sounds really good over the airwaves. You just can't buy that kind of audio anymore in my honest opinion.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> Sand.
> 
> Have collected sand from all over the world. Both what I have acquired and asked friends to get for me.


My wife does this

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

*old mowers*

I started working on mowers as a hobby and of course started collecting old/and newer riding mowers. I currently have 3 craftsman 1 original cub cadet 1960 model with the belly mower and the snow blade, and a John Deere. Have a couple of push mowers also. This leads to tool collecting as well. Now I need to collect a bigger garage.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

vintage fishing tackle & memorabilia, mostly.
I do have all my baseball caps from the time I started wearing them when I was 9 or 10.
I have 450+ at last count
I also have a nice book collection


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Indian artifacts


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

*Collection*

Of otoliths. Mixed species.
Something that is inside a fish that you almost never see.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Marilyn Merlot wine...from 1993 to present


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Dead skin... I'll post up pics of my skin box

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

**** Chaser said:


> Dead skin... I'll post up pics of my skin box
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


"it puts the lotion on the skin"sad3sm

LOL


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

**** Chaser said:


> Dead skin... I'll post up pics of my skin box
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


lol


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

BigNate523 said:


> lol


Love that!!! But I was going for this...

Watch "That's A Keeper - Goldmember" on YouTube





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

V-Cards


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

about 100 knives, Pretty good coin collection and just about anything transportation related Hallmark Keepsake Ornaments. I have around 260 of them. I buy anywhere from 4 to 8 each year if I can. This is just part of them.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LaddH said:


> Of otoliths. Mixed species.
> Something that is inside a fish that you almost never see.


Whew !!!! Had to google that one.. I thought they were kidney stones you had passed over the years.....:rotfl:


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Birthdays*

I have a pretty solid collection of birthdays. I hope to achieve a collection as big as Tortuga's.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Johnboat said:


> I have a pretty solid collection of birthdays. I hope to achieve a collection as big as Tortuga's.


Green

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Old steamer trunks. Restore and sell to hipsters, it's a growth business. Arrowheads too, our ranches are full of mid to late archaic and a few paleo sites. Dad was an archeologist so the collection is measured in old ice cream buckets and shoe boxes. Most of the paleo stuff is shadowboxed and hanging on my wall.


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

bromeliads. turned into a crazy plant lady.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Keys. But I think it is more accumulating than collecting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Rocks! since we do not have any native rocks and I think flower beds look bare without rocks. Most of them are from various places in Texas but also have rocks from the Grand canyon, Los Angeles area, Ohio, Oklahoma, Louisiana, sand from Florida (didn't see any rocks there). Even got some small ones from the Philippines.

Tried to collect firearms but the wife has cut me off @ 17. Trying to convince her that I need an even 20


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

While I have a passion for fine antiques, I specialize in high-end porcelains... Specifically R.S. Prussia between 1860-1910.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Arrowheads and anything with the Masonic emblem on it.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> While I have a passion for fine antiques, I specialize in high-end porcelains... Specifically R.S. Prussia between 1860-1910.


Holy smokes that's beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Bottle openers from where I travel. Last 2 years been multiple places in USA, Canada, Africa, Malaysia, Mongolia, Russia, Dubia, South Africa...


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Old (and new) Nails all sizes. Found another yesterday!:headknock


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Knot Kidding said:


> Old (and new) Nails all sizes. Found another yesterday!:headknock
> View attachment 2837178


My father in law had coffee cans full of bent nails. Go figure.

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I get it*



steve holchak said:


> My father in law had coffee cans full of bent nails. Go figure.
> Se


If he fell on hard times those bent nails can be tapped straight and used.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Aladdin oil lamps, most of them pre WW11


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

New GF collects ceramic Roosters and old GF collected Ceramic Pigs.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Johnboat said:


> If he fell on hard times those bent nails can be tapped straight and used.


No $**t?

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

LaddH said:


> Of otoliths. Mixed species.
> Something that is inside a fish that you almost never see.


Had a guide in Rockport show me these when I was a young kid with my dad. He pulled them out of the head of the trout and said they were trout ears. Said they'd make a nice set of earrings for the future g/f. I think they're still laying around my dads house somewhere. Never knew what they were actually called.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

I collect:

Shot glasses
Albums
8-Tracks
Baseball memorabilia
Vintage books


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

antique oyster plates


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

had a pretty good collection of speeding tickets about 30yrs ago in my cow-trukin' days...
they were easy to get, tho w/55


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

Ruger no. 1's. Don't know why, but somehow I've wound up w/32 of them. I shoot 3 or 4 of them and the rest a safe queens. Most rare is a 30-06 with an acid etched receiver, one of 28 produced. Have a signed letter by Bill Ruger attesting to its authenticity. Picked it up from AJC Sports in Lake Jackson some years back. Said it had been laying around in the back for a long time and the boss wanted it gone. Don't know that they knew what they had as I got it for less than $500. The letter was in the box folded up under the Ruger paperwork. Another find was a 357 magnum No. 1 that was from a run made for the California Highway Patrol for retirements and special occasions. It's not that rare other than the caliber and the CHP markings on the receiver.


----------



## K LoLo (Sep 5, 2012)

Casino chips.

Every casino I go into, I keep a $1 chip. Probably over 100 in chips.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

General man stuff. Fish, hunt, tools. 
Cactus, random beach treasures, art, books, rare coins, and precious metals.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I am not big on collecting, but I have a few antique rod and reels/lures, a few old guns and a dozen or so commemorative Doctor Pepper bottles. The wife, now, sheâ€™s the collector. There is an entire room in the house devoted to her massive Hippo collection. She has thousands, from cut crystal and carved African wood to a hippo piÃ±ata to a 3â€™ tall hippo chainsaw-carved from a pine stump. Stuffed hippos, plastic hippos, iron hippos, engraved hippos and solid rock hippos and hippo magnets. Thereâ€™s even a Hippo Christmas tree loaded with Hippo ornaments. Sheâ€™s been collecting this stuff since she was a kid. I have suggested she file with the Guinness Book of Records. There is not even a Category, so she could win it hands-down. She wonâ€™t do it, tho.

And, now you know why I donâ€™t collect much. Iâ€™m lucky she leaves room for me!


----------



## Claybob (Nov 12, 2012)

My 14 year old daughter and I have a small coin collection.

They consist of old coins we've found metal detecting, and a slew of others she's bought with her allowance/savings etc.

She's the real coin nut, I just tag along for the fun... and to dig a 1000 holes in the ground while detecting lol.

Here's some of our coins. You can probably figure out which ones were purchased.
Most of our found coins are pretty crusty.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Old farm hand-tools from both sides of the family. Dozens of tools common on farms 100 years ago. 

Corn shellers, meal grinders, scythes, sausage stuffers, meat grinders, churns, block & tackle sets, crosscut saws, Butter churn, lanterns, dinner bell, blacksmith anvil and forge die block, mule collars, singletrees, etc. lots of carpenter hand tools. 

Also keys. My dad had a bucket full, I strung over 200 on a wire. 

I also have my great grandpas farm wagon taken apart in 1963 and stored ever since. Restoring it will be a retirement project.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

Souls


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Guns & ammo mostly but also handcuffs. The more odd the better. Some of the more odds. 

Top to bottom.

S&W 100 Cuff max
S&W model 94
Bonowi smart locks
Clejuso model 9
Clejuso model 102


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

State and Govt. paychecks.....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Greenies.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Empty Keystone Light cans:cheers:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

mommas worry said:


> Ruger no. 1's. Don't know why, but somehow I've wound up w/32 of them. I shoot 3 or 4 of them and the rest a safe queens. Most rare is a 30-06 with an acid etched receiver, one of 28 produced. Have a signed letter by Bill Ruger attesting to its authenticity. Picked it up from AJC Sports in Lake Jackson some years back. Said it had been laying around in the back for a long time and the boss wanted it gone. Don't know that they knew what they had as I got it for less than $500. The letter was in the box folded up under the Ruger paperwork. Another find was a 357 magnum No. 1 that was from a run made for the California Highway Patrol for retirements and special occasions. It's not that rare other than the caliber and the CHP markings on the receiver.


 you have a 300 h&h ya wanna get rid of?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Old farm hand-tools from both sides of the family. Dozens of tools common on farms 100 years ago.
> 
> Corn shellers, meal grinders, scythes, sausage stuffers, meat grinders, churns, block & tackle sets, crosscut saws, Butter churn, lanterns, dinner bell, blacksmith anvil and forge die block, mule collars, singletrees, etc. lots of carpenter hand tools.
> 
> ...


cool stuff, there...


----------



## krominger (Mar 2, 2005)

*Collection*

Lamp Finials


----------



## WestBayRedfish (Mar 26, 2013)

duck bands and virginities


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Old oiler cans of All Shapes and sizes.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Paychecks, but the GF spends them after I get one.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

This sounds like a realy cool horders column


----------



## woodspirit (Sep 15, 2012)

I collect "Cream Pots" from the UK. I currently have around 400 of them and they all date from the period 1880 to 1910... Victorian/Edwardian era.

I can't work out how to put photos on here, so if you have the time and the interest I've provided a link for y'all to have a read and look see.

http://newtcity.smfforfree3.com/index.php/topic,2567.0.html


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a cigar collection that my doctor won't let me enjoy.

When I was a youngster I use to collect my concert ticket stubs. I've got a shoe box stuffed full. Here's a few of them. I get a kick out of looking at the prices.


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

mostly dust


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Firearms and photographs!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have a cpl coffee cans of RR tie date nails with the earliest 1920


----------

